# My15 s3



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just picked it up and couldn't be happier with the car.

1st one sold in Houston.
Bought on release day.


Glacier White
Black int
Prem+
BO
MMI plus
Diver Assistance pkg









I need smaller tires to make this work.....or so I thought...



Adding on to my thread of just having picked it up......

I will continue to post the progress and reviews of products to this initial post. 


**Removed license plate holder.

*Current Mods:*
Wheels:19x8x5 et45 Vossen CV7
Tires: Conti Extreme DW 235/35/19
H&R 8mm spacers
APR intake
APR Turbo Muffler Delete
APR Stg1 TUne
CTS DV
ST XTA Coilovers
H&R RSB
EuroCode F/R Adjustable Endlinks
Spulen Turbo Inlet Hose
Wagner FMIC
Spulen Boost Pipes
Spulen Throttle Pipe
Spulen DogBone Insert
SS front brake lines
Red Stuff Brake Pads
TTRS Calipers and Rotors
APR Catch Can
Millek Cat Back Exhaust Res/Non-Res, Valved, Titanium Tips
Carbon Fiber Spoiler
DSG Tune by APR
.


Future plans:
Downpipe
APR Stg2 Tune




























I am very satisfied with the intake, fit ,finish and function is exactly what I expected. Slight power gain and the turbo spool and dv have become more noticeable. The throttle response has improved. I am very satisfied with the APR intake

I don't fault anyone for running into issues from the fragile clip upon install. If you take your time, there should be no problems. I completed this install in less than half hour, and was cleaning as I went. The fragility of the clip is not an APR issues, nore should it be reflected as a weakness of the design of the intake.

For a inexpensive mod I decided to pull the trigger on some tint to cover my ambers. They look good from a far, but I am too much of a credict to be completely satisfied. I don't think I will keep them on for too long, but they're growing on me.











-----------













The install took me about 2 hours. There are some very tight clearances that will add to the task.

Overall impressions, it's worth the $150. The turbo spool is more noticeable and it seems that I can hear the DV better too. I was not anticipating a power increase, and there wasn't a noticeable one. On a dyno there could be a increase in power, but on a stock car it's not noticeable.










This is after the TMD is installed










TTRS brake set
A must if you're looking to improve braking.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

That's awesome dude, congrats!! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

great car many congratulations ...

this is the best white s3 i v seen ... posting a pic


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> great car many congratulations ...
> 
> this is the best white s3 i v seen ... posting a pic


Thats actually the image on the lock screen of my iPad. That's where I want mine to be, just need to get smaller tires for my CV7"s. I have 255/35 on them from my TT.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

LOVE your S3. I really like the car in Glacier, with all of the silver/grey accents. I am really liking the looks of the standard 18 inch wheel. I was planning on Magnetic ride with the 19's. Here in Metro Detroit the roads are pretty bad. So ride quality is a consideration. I am interested in seeing how you like the ride quality/handling. IMHO your car looks great with those wheels. Nice thing about white is any wheel color looks good with it. White also stays nice over the long haul.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Alloy07 said:


> LOVE your S3. I really like the car in Glacier, with all of the silver/grey accents. I am really liking the looks of the standard 18 inch wheel. I was planning on Magnetic ride with the 19's. Here in Metro Detroit the roads are pretty bad. So ride quality is a consideration. I am interested in seeing how you like the ride quality/handling. IMHO your car looks great with those wheels. Nice thing about white is any wheel color looks good with it. White also stays nice over the long haul.


Thanks, really appreciate it! I like the 18's more than I thought. You might want to test drive one with the magride/19", I don't know if comfort mode will be enough to smooth out bad roads with the 19's.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, that's my dilemma whether the Mag Ride will make up for the lower profile 19's. I am really liking the looks of those 18's, maybe more then the 19's. We are waiting for the SS seats, so by then should be able to see lots of reports of ride quality etc. 

Your car really looks good to me, nice clean look !


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I went for the best of both worlds - mag ride with the 18s. Intend to have this car into my late 50s and figure my ageing ass will appreciate the extra cushioning.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Alloy07 said:


> Thanks, that's my dilemma whether the Mag Ride will make up for the lower profile 19's. I am really liking the looks of those 18's, maybe more then the 19's. We are waiting for the SS seats, so by then should be able to see lots of reports of ride quality etc.
> 
> Your car really looks good to me, nice clean look !


On my TT I had 19' w 255/35, matched the MagRide with MSS sports springs, and in comfort it was a very soft ride. The roads in Houston are awful btw.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> On my TT I had 19' w 255/35, matched the MagRide with MSS sports springs, and in comfort it was a very soft ride. The roads in Houston are awful btw.


Not to derail the thread, that's good to know about MSS. I've heard nothing but positive things about them. I'm just wondering if they're going to come out with springs for the S3. I'm shopping right now for springs for when my S3 gets here with magride. At the moment I've only seen posts and feedback on Eibach and H&R springs for the magride option. I'm thinking of going with the H&Rs, hopefully the ride quality is comparable to the MSS springs, being in the DC area I completely get where you're coming from with bad roads.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Not to derail the thread, that's good to know about MSS. I've heard nothing but positive things about them. I'm just wondering if they're going to come out with springs for the S3. I'm shopping right now for springs for when my S3 gets here with magride. At the moment I've only seen posts and feedback on Eibach and H&R springs for the magride option. I'm thinking of going with the H&Rs, hopefully the ride quality is comparable to the MSS springs, being in the DC area I completely get where you're coming from with bad roads.


They will make sets for the A/S3 MQB platform. I was trying to find a link from just over a month ago, they claimed that they were already working on them.

After having the springs for me it's MSS or nothing when it comes to MagRide. If you wait, you will be very glad you did. 

Also, they've been making front height adjustable too.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats for your new acquisition! Looks awesome in white.

Taking delivery for mine today. Sepang Blue


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

hmm MSS is now on my radar


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> On my TT I had 19' w 255/35, matched the MagRide with MSS sports springs, and in comfort it was a very soft ride. The roads in Houston are awful btw.


THANKS I have not read anything negative on Magnetic Ride. Appreciate your feedback very much. Beautiful car BTW !!!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

tekmo said:


> hmm MSS is now on my radar


MSS is priced closer to a CO set than springs, but don't worry, you'll get your money's worth.

I'm not funding my car with a trust fund or parental gifts, just hard work and a tight budget. That being said, I was very concerned to overpay for a set of springs. By no way did I feel shorted after installing the MSS, they are anything but hype.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Looks great man!!!


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats on the car. It looks amazing. 

Can you confirm if there are LEDs in the cupholders? From your pictures it seems like they don't light up.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> Looks great man!!!


Thanks man!!!
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

KingoftheWok said:


> Congrats on the car. It looks amazing.
> 
> Can you confirm if there are LEDs in the cupholders? From your pictures it seems like they don't light up.


I can confirm that mine has no lighting for the cup holders. But I can confirm that I ruined a WRX STI's day on my way home from work, on a closed track of course.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

JGreen76 said:


> I can confirm that mine has no lighting for the cup holders. *But I can confirm that I ruined a WRX STI's day on my way home from work,* on a closed track of course.
> 
> 
> 
> .


bwhhahaha :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice car!

My S4 is Glacier White Metallic, it's a little too subtle (hard to tell from Ibis white in some light) but I really like it.

The 18" wheels look really good. I think they fit the car nicely and don't look too cartoonish. I like them better than the S3 with the black wheels.

Enjoy and happy hunting (on the closed course).


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

what was the stock tire size btw? And are you able to tell if it is an 8" inch rim or is it a 7.5?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Motown_Dub said:


> Nice car!
> 
> My S4 is Glacier White Metallic, it's a little too subtle (hard to tell from Ibis white in some light) but I really like it.
> 
> ...


I really like the color too, my Q5 is the same color. I'm going to try to mount my 19's tomorrow, but I'm sure there will be issues with the tire size.























SCHWAB0 said:


> bwhhahaha :laugh: :thumbup:


It was a good feeling. :laugh:




frackz said:


> what was the stock tire size btw? And are you able to tell if it is an 8" inch rim or is it a 7.5?


225/40/18, pretty sure it's 8"


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

frackz said:


> what was the stock tire size btw? And are you able to tell if it is an 8" inch rim or is it a 7.5?


8.0J x 18 for base S3

Magride gets 8.0J x 19


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> I really like the color too, my Q5 is the same color. I'm going to try to mount my 19's tomorrow, but I'm sure there will be issues with the tire size.
> 
> 
> It was a good feeling. :laugh:
> ...



You need some color in your life!!! lol  .. Glacier White is nice white though. I like it better than Ibis white. Ibis white has a bit more warm temperature to it while Glacier is more cool.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> You need some color in your life!!! lol  .. Glacier White is nice white though. I like it better than Ibis white. Ibis white has a bit more warm temperature to it while Glacier is more cool.


I hear ya, and agree. First choice was Sepang, but it was wife's least fav. She wanted Red, and I didn't want to wait..... The rest is history.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> I really like the color too, my Q5 is the same color. I'm going to try to mount my 19's tomorrow, but I'm sure there will be issues with the tire size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking garage you have there! Although I may be biased as you can see in my signature :laugh:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> Congrats on the car. It looks amazing.
> 
> Can you confirm if there are LEDs in the cupholders? From your pictures it seems like they don't light up.


That's standard on the Prestige. But you need to add the Convenience package to get interior LED lights on the Premium Plus.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> That's standard on the Prestige. But you need to add the Convenience package to get interior LED lights on the Premium Plus.


Actually the additional LED lights will only be in the cup holder. The other LED lights were standard in mine, w/o convenience.



jrwamp said:


> Great looking garage you have there! Although I may be biased as you can see in my signature :laugh:


Thanks! I noticed we have parallel interest in cars.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The interior LED lights are also in the footwell and door handles.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

LED speaker grilles come with B&O. LED interior package replaces all interior lights, including overhead console with LED bulbs and adds extra ambient lighting.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

VDUBfanatic said:


> LED speaker grilles come with B&O. LED interior package replaces all interior lights, including overhead console with LED bulbs and adds extra ambient lighting.


Thank you for clarifying. Couldn't find that info any where.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Adding to this thread . Updating the first post,


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Added the turbo muffler delete to the first post.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated list of mods, as well as items bought and waiting for install. 

Updated pics to come.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated list again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

